# Badger fursona species??



## SophiaSophisticated (Jun 26, 2017)

M'kay, I am a rookie furry.  I believe that the badger represents my clever personality, but which species do I pick?  I could be a tough, snake fighting Honey Badger, but I don't think I could handle the heat of the African Savannah.  I could also be a European Badger, but those eat less meat than Honey Badgers, and, no offense to herbivore furs, but I loooove meat! I mean, what do I do? I can't follow my heart, cause' even my heart is confused!  Please help!

Edit 1: Thanks for your support!  I guess I am overthinking it, but I still have a dilemma.  Are badgers clean, because I am generally one who prefers cleanliness.  Does it even matter?

Also, by "herbivore furries", I just mean vegetarians/vegans in the fandom who don't eat meat/animal products, regardless of fursona.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 26, 2017)

I think you're thinking about this a little too hard. You don't have to match your species 100% and you don't have to use every part of the species you pick. You could be a Honey Badger that was born and raised in Alaska. You could be a European Badger that only eats meat. You could not choose a specific species at all and just be a generic badger with whatever traits you want to give it. You could never specify where your sona is from or what it eats and completely circumvent this problem. 

It's really up to you what you want to do. People with shark sona's aren't required to be good swimmers and people with horse sona's don't have to be vegetarians and people with polar bear sona's don't have to love the cold. My sona is a cat, and I'm freakin' allergic. At the end of the day, these are fictional things that we as creators have complete control over. Don't box yourself into what is realistic for the species.

And don't feel restrained by what you as a person are either. It's a anthropomorphic animal used to represent you in the fandom. You're already taking some liberties with this concept, so don't feel like you have to restrict yourself to what you can do or act like. Would you like to be more tolerant of warmer climes? Awesome. Does it particularly matter if your sona eats more plants than you do in real life? Not really. Just have fun with it!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello and Welcome!
Don't be too eager to jump. Take your time and look around. Think about what you want and look at what others have done. There's no hurry. It's not about the destination, but about the journey. Explore the possibilities!

And remember to have fun!


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 27, 2017)

Honey badgers are fucking ace. Go for it.


----------



## Simo (Jun 27, 2017)

As a skunk, I love badgers, and we share a lot of common traits: we can eat bees and wasps, and even have an immunity to most north American snakes!

Honey or European, I adore badgers...so I say go for it, and give whatever personality traits make your character suits you, have fun, and don;t be shy...let things evolve. 

But a badger is a wonderful choice. I very much like single species fursonas, based on actual species...not that I mind others, but that's where my own interest in, 90% of the time.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 3, 2017)

Whenever I think of badgers, I think of that YouTube song from like 10 years ago. You know, "Badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!"


----------

